# Supper Growth Of platy fry



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, so they are currently a week, and two days old.

They are now 1/4th of a inch big. They were born at maybe two centimeters.

Which is really, fast growth in my opinion. It took a friend of mine's molly fry ( which are born slightly bigger then platy fry) two weeks to reach this size ( molly and platy fry grow around the same rate)

So I am thinking its the food I have been feeding them. That and I do often water changes but then again so does my friend.

I feed them, a mixture. I make it using a mortar and pestle. 

I take Hikari Algae wafers, tetra brand frieze dried blood worms, wradly tropical fish flakes, and wardley shrimp pellets. I put them in and grind them to a fine powder ( mixed up to grind). 

I also feed this to them three four times a day, some times even a few more.

I am wondering if they are getting what they need, and that is why they are growing so fast. Or if they are just mutant platy fry. 


later to day I am going to try a part of a tank nibbler to see what they will do with it. Since it has zucchini and stuff that the adult platies go nuts for.

I just want to make sure the little ones are getting there nutrients so they can grow good and strong. Colorful too, because I am going to sell them, so I need Good, healthy, Colorful babies.

Will post a pick of the little guys later.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait what? Two centimeters is 4/5 of an inch...


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Wait what? Two centimeters is 4/5 of an inch...


Oops Typo I meant two Millimeters


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah that makes more sense. I've never heard of shrinking fry lol. That's good growth! Post pics!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a Video of when they were only a few days old. But I have to up load it and its being a pain.

This one was when they were five days old, and mad because I put them in the breeder box, so they wouldn't get sucked up by the cleaned out filter. ( yes they made a nice mess in there and that was before I cleaned it out) I had to zoom in to get a good pick.










This was to day, again before cleaning out there box. They were moved to the main tank, two days ago due to a issue with the heater in the Grow out tank ( it was fixed)


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok giving your fry a peace of a tank nibbler ( veggy kind). Is the cutest thing in the world. At first they weren't quite sure what to do with it. But a peace fell off of it, one eat it. And it was history. 

So if you ever want to get a good count on baby platy's put a peace of a tank nibbler against there box and wait. With in minuets all of them will be flocked around it nibbling away.

They are like crack for the adults too.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

To day I added more water to the main tank, since quite a bit had evaporated about a gallon.

Fed babies.

I noticed, they seem to sit and stare at me, when they want fed, they also will fallow my movements when I am around the tank.

Some thing tells me that when I get around to selling them, they will be good pets. And well colored as well.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

They are loosing there transparent look. And they are starting to get a silver shimmer to them...

However I know it won't be for a while before they show there color or even start.

However my platy's are like on speed grow, so we shall see.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

NOT THRILLED RIGHT NOW...... so very not thrilled


Poor angle fish...... Phantom I miss you, you were so sweet.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Baby fish need fed... baby fish are begging to be fed.... Baby fish will half to wait... its not baby fish feeding time... silly fishies.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

two weeks and a day old.

They are starting to get COLOR??? well its more of iridescent scales on them. silver flashes it rather pretty up close.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Some of them are starting to color up! They are 2 weeks, and 4 days. Some of them are getting red fins!!

so happy, plus they are big enough to eat sinking shrimp catfish pelets, tank nibblers, and the occasional really small flake. Of course I am still feeding them blood worms. He he.


----------

